# Creating files by default



## pilchard_power (Oct 24, 2011)

Basically I'm trying to use FreeBSD on my desktop and all I need to do now is configure it so that when a new user is created, the following files are created:


/home/me/documents/
/home/me/pictures/
/home/me/music/
/home/me/downloads/

etc.

Just like on a normal desktop system (where _me_ is the name of the user). 

How would I do this?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2011)

Make use of the "skeleton" files in /usr/share/skel/.


----------



## pilchard_power (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response.

Sorry I'm a bit of a newbie; what would I do with the "skeleton files".


----------



## roddierod (Oct 24, 2011)

You want to check out information on /usr/share/skel and adduser(8)()


----------



## pilchard_power (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for replying.

I've read through adduser(8) but I don't understand what I actually have to do. What configuration files should I modify/what commands should I run?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2011)

from adduser(8):


> -k directory
> Copy files from directory into the home directory of new users; dot.foo will be renamed to .foo.



By default it will copy the files from /usr/share/skel/.


----------



## pilchard_power (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you for your help.

I think that this thread can be closed now.


----------

